# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Pride of Dover (1987)

## .voyager

To Pride of Dover στο Dover. Τώρα γιατί "pride"...  :Very Happy: 
Ένα ασχημόπαπο που ποτέ δε θα γίνει κύκνος και που μαζί με το αδερφό του εξυπηρετούν την ίδια γραμμή από το έτος ναυπήγησής τους, αν δεν απατώμαι.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> To Pride of Dover στο Dover. Τώρα γιατί "pride"... 
> Ένα ασχημόπαπο που ποτέ δε θα γίνει κύκνος και που μαζί με το αδερφό του εξυπηρετούν την ίδια γραμμή από το έτος ναυπήγησής τους, αν δεν απατώμαι.


Nαι, και τα οποια τα ειχε παραγγειλει η Townsend Thoressen. Ειχε σκοπο να εξαγορασει την Ρ&Ο τοτε, μα το Herald oFE τα ανετρεψε ολα αυτα... To Pride of Dover μαλιστα, προλαβε να βαφτει στα χρωματα της Townsend Thoressen.

----------


## konigi

Συγνώμη αλλα μου θυμίζει την επόμενη γενιά του ΑνθήΜαρίνα!! Είναι σχεδόν όμοια!!!ο ίδιος πρέπει να τα σχεδίασε...χιχιχιχιχιχι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> To Pride of Dover στο Dover. Τώρα γιατί "pride"... 
> Ένα ασχημόπαπο που ποτέ δε θα γίνει κύκνος και που μαζί με το αδερφό του εξυπηρετούν την ίδια γραμμή από το έτος ναυπήγησής τους, αν δεν απατώμαι.


Πήγαινα άνετα το ταξίδι μέχρι απέναντι, μέσα στο κουβούκλιο της νταλίκας πλώρα  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Συγνώμη αλλα μου θυμίζει την επόμενη γενιά του ΑνθήΜαρίνα!! Είναι σχεδόν όμοια!!!ο ίδιος πρέπει να τα σχεδίασε...χιχιχιχιχιχι:mrgreen:


Δεν αμφιβαλω! Στο ιδιο ναυπηγειο φτιαχτηκαν! Με μονο 8 χρονια διαφορα! 1979-1987

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το PRIDE OF DOVER απο αγγλικο διαφημιστικο εντυπο της P & O του 1997.

----------


## giannisk88

Ε ρε κέφια ο σχεδιαστής!!!
Πάντως απο τη γενιά του Ανθή Μαρίνα είναι πιο μαζεμένο αυτό!!
Και μόνο που λείπει αυτό το ανοιχτό χάος πλώρα (της Ανθής) είναι ομορφότερο τούτο εδώ.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Ε ρε κέφια ο σχεδιαστής!!!
> Πάντως απο τη γενιά του Ανθή Μαρίνα είναι πιο μαζεμένο αυτό!!
> Και μόνο που λείπει αυτό το ανοιχτό χάος πλώρα (της Ανθής) είναι ομορφότερο τούτο εδώ.


Απο φαντασία κ κακογουστια αλλο πράμα οι φίλοι μας οι ¶γγλοι!!!!Έλεος δηλαδή.....με ποια λογική έκαναν αυτα τα σχέδια,τους διευκολύνει σε κάτι ή τους χρησιμέυει σε κατι?????

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Απο φαντασία κ κακογουστια αλλο πράμα οι φίλοι μας οι ¶γγλοι!!!!Έλεος δηλαδή.....με ποια λογική έκαναν αυτα τα σχέδια,τους διευκολύνει σε κάτι ή τους χρησιμέυει σε κατι?????


Αυτη η κλασσικη πλωρη που εχουν ολα τους,χρησιμευει στο να δενουν στους  ντοκους που εχουν εκει πανω γρηγορα και με ασφαλεια και το φορτωμα-ξεφορτωμα γινεται πιο γρηγορο και αποτελεσματικο.Βεβαια απο την αλλη αυτο ασχημαινει πολυ τα βαπορια ειναι η αληθεια.Μιλαμε ομως για πλοια που οπως και το Ανθη Μαρινα,εχουν πολυ καλο ταξιδεμα.

----------


## giannisk88

> Απο φαντασία κ κακογουστια αλλο πράμα οι φίλοι μας οι ¶γγλοι!!!!Έλεος δηλαδή.....με ποια λογική έκαναν αυτα τα σχέδια,τους διευκολύνει σε κάτι ή τους χρησιμέυει σε κατι?????


Τσ τσ τσ τσ τσ..
Υπερβολικός!!χαχα :Very Happy: 
Απλώς οι Αγγλοι απο φαντασία είναι very ugly που λένε και στα μέρη τους.


Σωστός Τάσο..Δεν ήξερα πάντως πως αυτά τα πλοία κάνουν καλό ταξίδεμα.
Και σε άσχημες συνθήκες δηλαδή συμπεριφέρονται οκ?
καθώς βλέπω οτι είναι κάπως στενόμακρα

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το Ανθη Μαρινα φιλε μου γνωριζω οτι κανει πολυ καλο ταξιδεμα και αυτο το εχω ακουσει για αυτου του "στυλ" τα πλοια.Αν σκεφτεις τους ασχημους καιρους που εχουν εκει πανω πολλες φορες βγαζει νοημα η επιλογη τετοιων βαποριων για ευκολο φορτωμα-ξεφορτωμα και καλη πλευση. :Very Happy:

----------


## Tsikalos

Ε λίγες πινελιές γούστου χωρίς να παραβιάζονται οι αρχές πλευστότητας και διευκόλυνση αράγματος θα μπορούσαν να έχουν κατά τη γνώμη μου...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντως αυτο και το αδελφακι του το ειχε δει ο καπτα μακης το 2003 πριν παρει το πρωτο ΑΛΚΜΙΝΗ Α.Σιγουρα καλα βαπορια χωρις καμπινες ομως.

----------


## Naias II

Όπως και να έχει ας ελπίσουμε τέτοια λογής βαπόρια να μην έρθουν στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Αυτη η κλασσικη πλωρη που εχουν ολα τους,χρησιμευει στο να δενουν στους ντοκους που εχουν εκει πανω γρηγορα και με ασφαλεια και το φορτωμα-ξεφορτωμα γινεται πιο γρηγορο και αποτελεσματικο.Βεβαια απο την αλλη αυτο ασχημαινει πολυ τα βαπορια ειναι η αληθεια.Μιλαμε ομως για πλοια που οπως και το Ανθη Μαρινα,εχουν πολυ καλο ταξιδεμα.


 Kαι καλά οκ για την πλώρη..πες οτι την ΄σχεδιάζουν έτσι λόγο του συστήματος που έχουν στην φορτωεκφόρτωση....όλο το υπόλοιπο τι είναι???????Απο την πλώρη κ πίσω μέχρι το φουγάρο??????τι χτίσιμο είναι αυτό???Για μένα απαράδεκτοι στον σχεδιασμό πλοίων,θα πρέπει να πήραν το πτυχίο τους αντε μην πω κ εγω με τι βαθμό.Τέσπα.......

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολλές κακίες μαζεμένες και δεν χρειάζονται...  :Wink:  Εεε μην τα βλέπουμε όλα τετράγωνα...  :Very Happy:  Αφήνουν την φαντασία τους να ταξιδέψει. Ταξιδέψτε κι εσείς μαζί τους και μην τα κατακρίνετε !  :Smile:  Εγώ με μια κανονική πλώρη μια χαρά θα το έβλεπα...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εγω να σου πω την αληθεια Θαναση μου και ετσι μια χαρα το βλεπω!!Ενταξει δεν ειναι Ναιας η Ποσειδωνας η Παναγια αλλα εχω δει και χειροτερα!! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τους δυο προλαλησαντες.Με μια πλωρη μια χαρα θα ηταν.Μην ξεχνατε βεβαια οτι μιλαμε για θαλασσοβαπορο και με τρελη μανυβρα που μονο τα βαπορι του καναλιου εχουν

----------


## Naias II

Συμφωνώ με το φίλο Thanasis89, σχετικά με το σχεδιασμό του πλοίου. Εννοείται ότι ο κάθε ναυπηγός χρησιμοποιεί τη φαντασία του σε κάθε σχέδιο.
Όμως η άποψη του ότι είναι θαλασσοβάπορο δεν αντικρούει τον κανόνα της αισθητικής.
Δηλαδή το Αριάδνη που τα έχει όλα.....
Θέλω να πω ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε όμορφα και καλοτάξιδα πλοία, από εκεί και πέρα γούστα είναι αυτά ή τουλάχιστον έτσι έχουμε συνηθίσει.

----------


## Νaval22

> Συμφωνώ με το φίλο Thanasis89, σχετικά με το σχεδιασμό του πλοίου. Εννοείται ότι ο κάθε ναυπηγός χρησιμοποιεί τη φαντασία του σε κάθε σχέδιο.


χαχα ποιά φαντασία? οι ναυπηγοί δεν εχουν φαντασία,με τη έννοια που τη καταλαβαίνει ένας καραβολάτρης τουλάχιστον  :Wink:  γιατί δεν είναι καλιτέχνες αλλά μηχανικοί

----------


## Tasos@@@

> χαχα ποιά φαντασία? οι ναυπηγοί δεν εχουν φαντασία,με τη έννοια που τη καταλαβαίνει ένας καραβολάτρης τουλάχιστον


Σωστός ο Στέφανος!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Μα δεν είπα εγώ ότι είναι καλλιτέχνες.
Με την έννοια φαντασία εννοούσα τις όλες γνώσεις του ναυπηγού μηχανικού.
Τον τρόπο σκέψεως δηλαδή.
Γιατί πολλές φορές αναρωτιόμαστε όταν βλέπουμε κάποιο βαπόρι περίεργο:
Μα καλά τι σκεφτόταν όταν σχεδίαζε;

----------


## Naias II

Ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου, για να μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα.

Picture_204.jpg
Πηγή: shipsnostalgia

----------


## Νaval22

εγώ πάντως το θεωρώ ελαφρώς συμπαθητικότερο απο την ανθούλα τη μαρινούλα  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο βγάζει μια απίστευτη δυναμική! Μπορώ να πώ πως μου αρέσει! Στέφανε αν μας κάνεις μια πλώρη & πρύμη κανονική θα μας αρέσει ακόμα ποιό πολύ!

----------


## Rocinante

Καποτε το καναλι ηταν γεματο απο πλοια που καποιοι εφεραν στη χωρα μας και αφησαν ιστορια.
Αν κρινω απο το συγκεκριμενο μαλλον θα πρεπει να κοιταμε προς ανατολας...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου, για να μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα.
> 
> Picture_204.jpg
> Πηγή: shipsnostalgia


Όχι να ξεφύγουμε !Να ξεφύγουμε! διότι αυτό ,μόνο βαπόρι δεν είναι !!Όσο και καλή πρόθεση να χεις ,δεν το βλέπεις για βαπόρι !Για ορνιθοτροφείο ίσως ! :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοίο του συγκεκριμένου θέματος βρίσκεται αυτες τις μέρες στη μεσόγειο. Το πολυφωτογραφημένο όλα αυτά τα χρόνια πλοίο τώρα πλέον με το όνομα Pride ρυμουλκείται απο το Eide Fighter προς Τουρκία μεριά. Δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο με ποιό σκοπό μιας και ο προορισμός αναφέρει TUZLA. Προβλεπόμενη άφιξη 25-12-2012 οπότε σε μερικές μέρες θα διασχίσει το Αιγαίο. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα μια φωτογραφία στα νερά μας αν κάποιος το πετύχει. Δύο Links
Ενα με την ιστορία του πλοίου.... 
http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co...t-and-present/

Και απο το Marine traffic το Eide Fighter
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shi...MMSI=308606000

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο για σκραπ παει.. γραφει Tuzla για πολλους και διαφορους λογους που δεν μπορω να αναφερω δημοσιως...οι γνωριζοντες περι σκραπ θα ξερουν

----------


## Rocinante

> Το πλοιο για σκραπ παει.. γραφει Tuzla για πολλους και διαφορους λογους που δεν μπορω να αναφερω δημοσιως...οι γνωριζοντες περι σκραπ θα ξερουν


ΟΚ Ευχαριστώ.
Θα έχουμε πιστεύω υλικό  :Smug:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο ήταν λειτουργικό, με άριστες ελικτηκές ικανότητες και φοβερά γκαράζ. Μόνο οι εσωτερικοί χώροι θα θέλαν διαμόρφωση και θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο για την σημερινή ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα. Τσάμπα πάει το πλοίο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το πλοίο ήταν λειτουργικό, με άριστες ελικτηκές ικανότητες και φοβερά γκαράζ. Μόνο οι εσωτερικοί χώροι θα θέλαν διαμόρφωση και θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο για την σημερινή ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα. Τσάμπα πάει το πλοίο...


Συμφωνω απολυτα!Μαλλον τους πεφτει μικρο πια αν κρινουμε απο τα νεοτευκτα που ταξιδευουν στην Μανχη.Εδω θα ηταν ιδεωδες για την εποχη που θα ερθει μετα την κριση!

----------


## Apostolos

Το βλέπω και το ξαναβλέπω και φαντάζομαι χίλιες δυνατότητες που έχει αυτό το καράβι...

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοίο ρυμουλκούμενο έχει πλέον μπει στο Αιγαίο και μάλλον αυριο βλέποντας την πορεία θα περάσει απο το στενό Τήνου - Μυκόνου...

Update: Τελικα πρωινό 26-12 και το πλοίο περνά απο Καβοντόρο...

----------


## Rocinante

Παράλειψη βέβαια οτι το πλοίο τελικά κατέληξε Aliaga.
Για όσους έχουν Facebook ένα link απο το ShipPax Information με φωτογραφία του Selim San.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------

